# Dexter saved me from a snake.



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, saved might be too strong of a word. He “alerted” me to a snake and stood guard until reinforcements arrived. ❤

I was sitting on my couch on Saturday watching the weather channel for hurricane coverage. Because, apparently, that is what you do in Florida during the summer time. I swear I’ve aged 20 years since being down here...but I digress. 

I noticed Dexter staring hard at something in the kitchen. You know when your dog notices a spider or something that moves on a wall and they get all alerty? That’s what he did. 

My heart sank. I knew it was either a gecko or a snake because...it’s Florida. I slowly made my way to the kitchen and see half a snake peeking out from under my stove. Dexter isn’t approaching but he’s not backing up, either. He’s fixated because he doesn’t know what it is or what to do. Great. Fourth snake in 2.5 years in this house. I put in a 911 call in to my sister because she has a friend who’s not afraid of snakes and saved me from my last snake. 

Before they get here, the snake went behind the wall and came out from under my fridge. I stomped really hard and it went back under the fridge. They move away from vibrations. #ThingsIHaveLearnedSinceLivingInFlorida

Here’s the worst part. If you have a weak stomach regarding snakes, look away. I noticed something dragging from my counter to just below the top of my stove. IT WAS A SNAKE SKIN. The snake had been on my counter and shed it’s skin...while I was in the house!!!! At this point, I want to die. I’m pretty sure I did, because I had an out of body experience at that point. I can no longer go in the kitchen. 

My sister and her friend come over and move all my appliances out from the wall. Dexter is trying to help by sniffing it out...lol. At this point, I’m on the couch in a fetal position. All I can do is watch. They can’t find the snake. It went back into the wall. 

It’s now 9:30 at night and I’ve got a loose snake in the house? How the holy heck am I going to go to sleep? I email a snake guy on the advice of a family member who I had called because...I want to die. I tell the snake guy in the email that I want to die. He calls me within 10 minutes. ? He tells me he will come out Sunday morning and find out how the snakes are getting in, but to help me sleep, he will come to me within 20 minutes to lay snake traps. I say YES!

He came out that night and caught the snake. Woo-freaking-hoo! He had to remove some cabinets to do it. He was gone by 11pm. He then came out Sunday morning and searched my house, attic and outside. He sealed everything up. He told me if I see another snake, he’ll come out for free. He was awesome. If anyone wants his info, let me know. He’s in the Fort Myers/Estero/Bonita Springs area. 

I’ve attached a picture of Dexter “helping” while my sister was looking under the fridge before they moved it. Dexter wanted in on the action. LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jeez Dexter is handsome. Amanda knows how to breed gorgeous!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you. I think so, too. Sometimes I look at him and say, “Who’s so handsome?” He loves that! lol


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Hysterically funny post. Sorry for getting entertainment from something that really spooked you, but you’re a funny writer. 

I lived in FL for almost 13yrs. I was a wreck my first year there during hurricane season. Constantly terrified I was going to die in a hurricane. I learned quickly they rarely hit north FL with more than a tropical storm. You’ll get used to it, even though you probably won’t believe me yet. You’ll start planning hurricane parties, or joining someone else’s hurricane party.

As for the snakes, they are generally harmless and more beneficial to the eco system around your home. I used to cry because I mowed over some occasionally because I didn’t see them in time. They keep rodents and mammals away from your home. Like the annoying raccoons and opossums. Then again, I love snakes and spiders, so my reaction would be “awesome, let’s see what kind of guy we have in here.”


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jchrest said:


> Hysterically funny post. Sorry for getting entertainment from something that really spooked you, but you’re a funny writer.


Thank you! It’s either laugh or cry. 



> I lived in FL for almost 13yrs. I was a wreck my first year there during hurricane season. Constantly terrified I was going to die in a hurricane. I learned quickly they rarely hit north FL with more than a tropical storm. You’ll get used to it, even though you probably won’t believe me yet. You’ll start planning hurricane parties, or joining someone else’s hurricane party.


I’ve been here 2.5 years. My first year here was Irma, where my area took a direct hit. Welcome to Florida! We planned to ride it out and stock piled a ton! Then decided to make a run for it at the last minute. We evacuated to Georgia. It sort of helped but the storm just chased us all the way there. I’ve got hysterical road trip stories of four cars, 10 adults, 1 92 year old grandma, and 3 dogs traveling to Georgia. Never want to repeat that. Ever. Since it’s my third summer here, we did in fact plan a hurricane party. But the storm stayed East. Not sure I’ll ever get used to it. All summer and fall (i.e., the rainy season), you’re on hurricane watch. It’s no joke. Although I’m at the point that I’m eating hurricane food before the hurricane. Guess I’m seasoned now...lol. 



> As for the snakes, they are generally harmless and more beneficial to the eco system around your home. I used to cry because I mowed over some occasionally because I didn’t see them in time. They keep rodents and mammals away from your home. Like the annoying raccoons and opossums. Then again, I love snakes and spiders, so my reaction would be “awesome, let’s see what kind of guy we have in here.”


You’re sick. ??


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You have an awesome sister! We all need sisters who come do snake patrol. Well except I really like snakes. I prefer big snakes because little snakes always manage to slip across my bare feet at odd moments and startle me. 
And way to go Dexter! What a good boy, keeping watch against evil serpent monsters. Very handsome boy btw.

Did you keep the snake skin?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Not making light of your fear at all,but your post is hilarious Spiders are my phobia.My husband is the one that is afraid of snakes.A few years ago hubby and our neighbor were cutting down a couple of dead trees on the edge of our property and. I heard them both yell.I'm thinking chainsaw accident!! and run out ready to call 911.They're both standing about 20ft from the tree pointing at the base.Instead of a severed human limb there was a tiny baby garter snake that was driven out of his resting place by the saw vibration.I scooped him up and let him go in the woods out back.Then I raked up all of the twigs because the guys said that they all looked like snakes now.Of course I won't cut a tree down ever again after the first time because the vibration causes insects and (shudder) spiders to become dislodged and I would probably die if one fell on me.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Your post made me smile. Dexter is super handsome. I was kind of expecting to see a picture of the snake or the snakeskin. I'm not terribly disappointed it was one of Dexter. I'm not bothered by snakes when I see them outdoors--if they leave me alone, I leave them alone. But I would not like to find one in my house. No thank you!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Loved your story, and good for Dexter!

Have to confess that reaction on my part would be "Cool!" And after checking to make sure it's not of a venomous/poisonous variety, I would probably just pick it up or push it gently with broom handle to get it into a large pillowcase. Snakes don't freak me out at all ... they feel dry, cool to the touch and muscular. They will coil around your arm and hand. I've also picked up frogs and turtles from the middle of streets...sometimes getting peed on for "saving their life". 

At least it wasn't a Gator! 
ha ha ha
Now I actually think THAT would really freak me out!

PS You are in good company...Indiana Jones was really afraid of Snakes!
PPS Hope all is well through Hurricane Dorian! We are hunkering down here too, the kids have 3-hour early dismissal.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> Spiders are my phobia.


 <-- I am with you! I grew up in small town NH playing with all manner of amphibians, reptiles, and even daddy long leg spiders. Moved to AZ and walked thru a few black widow webs (yes, you CAN feel the difference) and so it began. 

I was ready to burn my last home down after one of the cats brought in a tarantula and dropped it to skitter under the stove. Many mornings I would exit the back door to find 8 hairy legs laid out in an array on the walk, and the soft squishy middle missing. Cat had a definite preference and the dogs would not help with the legs.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

GSDchoice said:


> Loved your story, and good for Dexter!
> 
> Have to confess that reaction on my part would be "Cool!" And after checking to make sure it's not of a venomous/poisonous variety, I would probably just pick it up or push it gently with broom handle to get it into a large pillowcase. Snakes don't freak me out at all ... they feel dry, cool to the touch and muscular. They will coil around your arm and hand. I've also picked up frogs and turtles from the middle of streets...sometimes getting peed on for "saving their life".
> 
> ...


The gators aren’t too bad. We had a resident gator living in the retention pond in our backyard. Lived in a no fence neighborhood with a large pond. We’d all get together and feed the old guy. Pretty amazing to watch them eat! They really only go after you if they feel threatened, or hungry. This guy had been in the pond for as long as anyone could remember. Some people would actually pet it. No thanks! But I did enjoy participating in the feeding.

We had a family camping trip in Georgia. Rented some canoes and kayaks, and it’s the first time I was really spooked by a gator. There were so so so many of them, and you could see them all sliding off the bank and coming towards the boats. Needless to say, we went maybe 100ft before we gave up and turned back. We had done a full day rental and planned to be on the water all day. The camp guy took pity on us when he saw my white as a sheet face, and refunded us the money. Said we weren’t the first, and certainly wouldn’t be the last! That was way to close for my comfort!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I just pulled out my fridge, to clean back there .... and check. All's good!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Why oh why did I start reading this thread?! Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Jchrest said:


> The gators aren’t too bad. We had a resident gator living in the retention pond in our backyard. Lived in a no fence neighborhood with a large pond. We’d all get together and feed the old guy. Pretty amazing to watch them eat! They really only go after you if they feel threatened, or hungry. This guy had been in the pond for as long as anyone could remember. Some people would actually pet it. No thanks! But I did enjoy participating in the feeding.
> 
> We had a family camping trip in Georgia. Rented some canoes and kayaks, and it’s the first time I was really spooked by a gator. There were so so so many of them, and you could see them all sliding off the bank and coming towards the boats. Needless to say, we went maybe 100ft before we gave up and turned back. We had done a full day rental and planned to be on the water all day. The camp guy took pity on us when he saw my white as a sheet face, and refunded us the money. Said we weren’t the first, and certainly wouldn’t be the last! That was way to close for my comfort!


You would have thought they would have told you about the gators before you got into the water. They would have had to put me in a drug induced coma until I stopped shaking.


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

OMG! I laughed so hard at your dilemma but I could tell it was to make us smile. Not saying you aren't freaked out by snakes! You have a beautiful dog. I bet your sister loves you posting her arse in the air. But, your brave Dexter is there to assist. Don't like snakes or spiders or flying bugs. I have a rule. You live in your world and you live. You come into my world and you die. Happily, we don't have too many snakes in our woods that leave their area. I am known by my family as "The Spider Killer". My daughter lives on property beside our farm land. I will not live out there. Not one bloody tree! She is always sending me photos of a spider with a coin or other object to let me see how big it is. The are big. I was at her home and outside and she starts screaming, SPIDER! SPIDER! SPIDER! I took off my shoe and went after it. She freaked out more about me going after the spider than the spider. I said, look how small that spider is compared to you or my shoe. Be brave. He is more afraid of you than you are of him. Well, dirty look and into the house for her. Why does she like out there? I need trees! Lots of trees. I am from the mountains of Maryland and transplanted to MO. At least there are rolling hills Lord, has anyone ever driven through Kansas in daylight? We'd put the kids in the van at their bedtime to sleep while we went through Kansas.There are a lot of poles but not many trees.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Bebe said:


> OMG! I laughed so hard at your dilemma but I could tell it was to make us smile. Not saying you aren't freaked out by snakes! You have a beautiful dog. I bet your sister loves you posting her arse in the air. But, your brave Dexter is there to assist. Don't like snakes or spiders or flying bugs. I have a rule. You live in your world and you live. You come into my world and you die. Happily, we don't have too many snakes in our woods that leave their area. I am known by my family as "The Spider Killer". My daughter lives on property beside our farm land. I will not live out there. Not one bloody tree! She is always sending me photos of a spider with a coin or other object to let me see how big it is. The are big. I was at her home and outside and she starts screaming, SPIDER! SPIDER! SPIDER! I took off my shoe and went after it. She freaked out more about me going after the spider than the spider. I said, look how small that spider is compared to you or my shoe. Be brave. He is more afraid of you than you are of him. Well, dirty look and into the house for her. Why does she like out there? I need trees! Lots of trees. I am from the mountains of Maryland and transplanted to MO. At least there are rolling hills Lord, has anyone ever driven through Kansas in daylight? We'd put the kids in the van at their bedtime to sleep while we went through Kansas.There are a lot of poles but not many trees.



Don't move to Australia, we have hunstman spiders, they are big. Don't open the link if it may give you nightmares, I've seen bigger than this one.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol I wanted to see the snake to.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> You have an awesome sister! We all need sisters who come do snake patrol. Well except I really like snakes. I prefer big snakes because little snakes always manage to slip across my bare feet at odd moments and startle me.
> And way to go Dexter! What a good boy, keeping watch against evil serpent monsters. Very handsome boy btw.
> 
> Did you keep the snake skin?


She is awesome! When I called her, she went for 20 minutes talking about her problems. At the end of the call I said...so the reason I called is. She like, “Why didn’t you lead with that?!?!?” I told her to take an hour to come over so I could clean. I go one day without vacuuming and it looks like I live in a meth lab. LOL

I didn’t keep the snake skin. I couldn’t look at it or touch it without wanting to vomit. My sisters friend disposed of it. ?

A snake crawling across my your feet? I would have died on the spot.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GSDchoice said:


> Loved your story, and good for Dexter!
> 
> Have to confess that reaction on my part would be "Cool!" And after checking to make sure it's not of a venomous/poisonous variety, I would probably just pick it up or push it gently with broom handle to get it into a large pillowcase. Snakes don't freak me out at all ... they feel dry, cool to the touch and muscular. They will coil around your arm and hand. I've also picked up frogs and turtles from the middle of streets...sometimes getting peed on for "saving their life".
> 
> ...


It was a black racer. Non-venomous but aggressive. If cornered, they rear up and bite. That’s what my last two did when I tried to usher them out with a broom. One coiled around my bedpost and reared up to strike. 

All is well for us with Dorian. Thanks. Not getting much in the way of anything on the west coast. I wish others were as lucky. ? Stay safe.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> Lol I wanted to see the snake to.


I just couldn’t. When the snake guy caught it, I jumped three feet back and then hid in another room as he was carrying it outside. 

Brave, I am not. lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Spiders turn me into a hysterical female. We all have our fears. Sabi knew what to do when I started yelling Kill It! She was my fearless protector. 
In general my rule is that it gets to live if it poses no threat however, my deal with the Spider Mafia has always been if you come into my space you die.
I have a huge scar on my temple from a spider bite. Left a hole the size of a dime and swelled the entire side of my face and neck before finally healing. Nope. No spiders.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

If it makes you feel any better, I love reptiles and most insects. Spiders? Love them. Snakes? Love them. But you put a cricket anywhere near me, and you’ll get a clear picture of what a hysterical female looks like. I’ve been known to strip off all my clothes while wildly shaking my hair out if one touches me. Limey little pests! Probably why I keep the spiders around, they control the cricket population ?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

IllinoisNative said:


> I just couldn’t. When the snake guy caught it, I jumped three feet back and then hid in another room as he was carrying it outside.
> 
> Brave, I am not. lol


Remember Jim Stafford?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What I find amusing is the relative size of the human to the feared creature. A couple of years back I had a crew cutting juniper and cottonwood trees - they found a large caterpillar. We were all cautious and then I started laughing about our caution. It WAS a big caterpillar - size of and likely a tomato hornworm but we both out weighed it and out numbered it.... Maybe we wouldn't out smart it, 'though.


I like snakes and spiders. Except for the aggressive, venomous snakes. Here, I just have gartersnakes and brown snakes. I got to see a gartersnake shed it's skin a year or so back. In Arkansas, I didn't mess with cotton mouths or the other nastily aggressive snake (copperheads are venomous but not very agressive - but not to be played with anyway) Arkansas also had incredibly cool garden spiders.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah that is a quite a big snake. Yikes. I love the show planet earth 2. There was an episode of snakes go after just hatched baby iguanas. They mentioned racer snakes not sure if the same as black racers. I know snakes have to eat but these poor little babies. It shows how fast and methodical snakes are. The tiniest of spiders will make me jump. 

This lucky little guy-

https://www.fastcompany.com/3068093...t-scary-iguana-vs-snakes-planet-earth-ii-clip


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I still haven’t told my 29 year old son that we had a rat snake living in the attic when he was growing up. I’m not sure I could ever get him back in the house, lol.

We have a lot of wolf spiders around here, that will definitely bite a nosy dog. I just relocated a big one out to the flower bed. They will kill brown recluse spiders (fiddlebacks), so I don’t mind them hanging around. I just don’t need one the size of a small house cat in my bathroom.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, it seems more people are okay with snakes than I thought. lol

For the record, I hate spiders as much as snakes. They all gross me out.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I have another snake. Came home and its head was sticking out of my bedroom walk in closet, the “favorite place” for most of my snakes. Yes, my snakes. I’m resigned to the fact that they just like me. They want to be near me. They dream of me. They’re obsessed with getting into my house. I’m so blessed. 

I’m actually cleaning the house for the snake guy. Just vacuumed, washed the floors, scrubbed the tub and toilet. You never know where he is going to look. Have I mentioned I’m blessed? Because nothing thrills me more than coming home after 8 hours of work with no lunch to feed, walk, play with the dogs, clean the whole house, then call the snake guy while I try to figure out dinner. All the while, the snake is taking a little nap in my closet. I should start charging them rent. Le sigh. 

I’ll try to get a picture this time. ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe a pet mongoose?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

dogma13 said:


> Maybe a pet mongoose?


LOL, that’s what I thought. Not sure if they’d make good pets, though. 

The snake guy caught him. He thinks he was in the house prior to him coming the last time and only showed itself because it was hungry. 

Here it is:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a loooong snake.Will it be set free elsewhere?Can they unstick him?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes! He sprayed oil on him and released it in the field across from me. All my snakes have been released. It’s probably the same gosh darn snake! ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!I think he does want to be near you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh boy yeah a long snake. I’m glad they set him free. I wonder how they are coming in. I would have trouble sleeping at night if Dexter was not in snake patrol.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Why oh why did I start reading this thread?! Sweet dreams everyone


Exactly what I’m thinking.
I’m slinking outta here...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So just to confirm, the snake, too, is an Illinois native? Looks non-venemous. Did the snake guy ID him for you? Perhaps you can have the next one relocated further away. I guess another alternative would be to build some sort of a snake habitat for them - a bit further away than your closet?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Or you could setup a large tank, and have the snake relocated to an area in your house in a safely enclosed habitat. Just have someone come and feed and clean the tank once a week, or every other week, depending on age. Then you’ll know for sure if it’s your spirit animal stalking you, or you just have one of the those creepy houses sitting on top of a egg hatchery. I still remember that episode, but can’t remember the name of the show. 

And I know it’s probably no consolation to you, but snakes fear humans more than humans fear snakes. 

When we lived in FL, my boys would catch racer backs, garter snakes, eyeless snakes, water snakes. We had sooooo many tanks in our house. Now as adults, they both get creeped out by snakes. Refused to handle ours, or even be in the same room, when they were out of their tanks. 

I’m tempted to get one for our backyard, we have a weird looking mouse that comes out at night. Looks similar to a hamster, but with a long tail. It’s a cute little guy, but I don’t want it coming in the house via the doggy door! The dogs are upstairs with DH, except for Lyka, and she’s never caught anything, just gives a half hearted chase. But mice inside spread dirty little diseases, snakes don’t ?


----------

